# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Frühling, Sommer, Herbst, Winter und wieder Frühling
Ich bin gestern zufällig beim zappen bei diesem Streifen aus Südkorea hängen geblieben.
Tolles, großes Gefühlskino. Ist von 2003. Hat ihn auch schon jemand von euch gesehen?



Ein alter Mönch lebt mit seinem Schüler in einem Tempel-Haus mitten in einem einsamen Bergsee. Beinahe unberührt von der Außenwelt führen die beiden ein schweigsames Leben, bestehend aus Arbeit, Gebet und Schlaf. Da wird die Idylle gestört. Eine junge, kranke Frau möchte in der Abgeschiedenheit wieder genesen. Der junge Mönch verliebt sich in das Mädchen und gemeinsam verlassen sie den Tempel. Doch weil im Leben wie in der Natur alles ein Kreislauf ist, kehrt der Schüler zurück - als Mörder seiner Frau. Kim Ki-duk ('Seom - Die Insel'), Großmeister der aussagekräftigen Stille, begeistert einmal mehr mit einem bildgewaltigen Epos voll Schönheit und Brutalität. Beinahe ohne Dialog kommt die faszinierende Saga um Tod und Wiedergeburt, Liebe und Hass, Eifersucht und Vertrauen aus - und zementiert den Ruf des Koreaners, zu Asiens herausragendsten Regisseuren zu zählen. Als Darsteller, Regisseur, Autor und Cutter in Personalunion kann der ruhelose Filmemacher mit dieser Zen-Studie seine treuen Anhänger erneut begeistern.

----------


## Enrico

Noch nicht gekannt. Aber mal sehen ob man das ändern kann. Klingt auf alle Fälle so das man sich den mal anschauen kann.

----------

